# Sneezing - Bless You



## Impotentboy2

what is the response to someone sneezing
english is of course "god bless you"

and the spanish version is "salud"

i heard that alot of countries use "Gesundheit!"


----------



## Vanda

In Portuguese:

Saúde! (as Sp Salud)

or

Deus te abençoe! (God bless you)


----------



## linguist786

Since we're muslims, we're actually taught to say this:

(Person who sneezes, after sneezing): *"Alhamdu lillah"* (literally: "All praise be to Allah!") (Allah = God)
(Anyone who hears the sneezer): *"Yar hamu kallah"* (literally: "May Allah have mercy on you!")
(Sneezer's reply to _that_): *"Yah'dee-kumullah"* (literally: "May Allah guide you!")


----------



## viereaty_blienmest

*In Vietnamese we say:*
*_ Ai nhắc tên mình : Somebody is call my name or talk about me *
*_ Ai nhắc tên bạn vậy ? ( who's calling ur name ? ) <<<<< somebody who hear you sneezing and ask you ^_^*


----------



## Krümelmonster

Yes, in Germany it is "Gesundheit", the literal translation of salud, saude or health 
Do you mean that non-german-speaking countries also use "Gesundheit"?


----------



## vince

Yes, some people here in southern Ontario also say Gesundheit!


----------



## Brazilian dude

In Portuguese there's also a funny one: Deus te crie (God raise you).

Brazilian dude


----------



## betulina

In Spanish people also say "¡Jesús!".

In Catalan we say "Jesús!" or "Salut!". 
To the latter there is usually the answer "i força al canut!"_, _which means... well, it's quite difficult to translate, _força_ is "strenght" and _canut_ is a sort of euphemism for penis, very soft, though.

Another answer to "Salut" is "i peles", which is "and money".

Actually, both "Salut i força al canut" and "Salut i peles" can be said as a greeting, too. 

Salut! (and... choose whichever you like )


----------



## ksiusha

Hi evrybody,
In Russian it would be " BOG BLAGASLOVIT VAS"
I wish this to evryone of you  
Best wishes
Ksiusha


----------



## Maja

In Serbia we say: 
Nazdravlje! (Cyrillic: Наздравље!).

Pozdrav!


----------



## Mutichou

In France, we say "à tes souhaits" (informal) or "à vos souhaits" (formal). The sneezer usually replies "merci" ("thank you").


----------



## Honour

Turkish
çok/iyi yaşa > long/well live
possible replies
sen de gör > see me then (=only way to see someone who is going to live long is to live long  )
siz de görün (same with formal tone)
hep birlikte (all together)
teşekkür ederim (thank you)


----------



## Dminor

Dutch: Gezondheid! (litt: health!)


----------



## parakseno

In Romanian you can say:
Noroc! - Good luck
Sănătate! - health


----------



## macta123

In Malayalam we generally say -*Hari Krishna* ( Think of lord Krishna)


----------



## panjabigator

haha...we really dont say anything...We have always said God bless you or Bless you in my family!


----------



## robbie_SWE

_In Swedish you say: _

*Prosit!*


----------



## rubes1

In Hebrew they say, "la'briut," which means "to health."


----------



## Juri

In Italian is in use "Salute!"
But the newest book of etiquette teaches to say nothing, just to ignore the sneezing.


----------



## french4beth

In Quebec, you have to excuse yourself (in French): "Excuse/Excusez-moi".


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi: *Bismella

Bien*


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

So I've studied a few languages so far, yet I don't know what to say when a person sneezes other than:
Ashuuuhh!
English: Bless you.
Spanish: Salud. (or _salubridad te recoja_)

I doubt French and Romanian use "salut" since it's used as a greeting and not to signal "health" at all like in Spanish.


----------



## Outsider

Curiously, many English speakers use the German word Gesundheit, which means the same as _salud_.

In Portuguese, you say santinho (little saint), but it sounds a little silly, and is mostly used with a humorous tinge.


----------



## Anatoli

*Russian:*

Будь(те) здоров(ы)!
B*u*d'(te) zdor*o*v(y) (lit. "be healthy") - in brackets the more formal/polite form.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_Na zdrowie!_


----------



## pingvin10

*Hungarian:*

Egészségedre!


----------



## Lopes

In Dutch you can say "gezondheid" (health) or "proost" (cheers), but gezondheid is used more


----------



## OldAvatar

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> I doubt French and Romanian use "salut" since it's used as a greeting and not to signal "health" at all like in Spanish.



Romanian uses *Sănătate *(Health, from Latin _Sanitas_) or *Noroc, *a bit more colloquial (_Cheers _from Slavic _Na roku_).


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Terveydeksi!* 

Literally "for (your) health"


----------



## Thomas1

Other options in *Polish:*
_Zdrowia_ (literally, of health)
_Sto lat_ (100 years)

*French*:
_à tes souhaits_ (or : _à vos souhaits_, more formal) for your health
Here's an interesting thread on this.


Tom


----------



## Flaminius

OldAvatar said:


> *Noroc, *a bit more colloquial (_Cheers _from Slavic _Na roku_).


Does this literally mean "on arms"?

*Japanese:*
none — Sneezes are not regarded as something that requires responses by on-lookers.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Į sveikatą! (literally - "for (your) health")


----------



## Lello4ever

Italian: salute!


----------



## Cilantro y Perejil

In Spain, people also say "Jesús" when someone sneezes.  If the person sneezes several times in a row, they say "María" for the second sneeze and "José" for the third.  

I've asked several Spanish friends what they say for a fourth sneeze.  Many of them laugh and say "Vete al médico" (Go to the doctor)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
Çok yaşa! _(Live long!)_


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> In Spain, people also say "Jesús" when someone sneezes. If the person sneezes several times in a row, they say "María" for the second sneeze and "José" for the third.


This one is quite funny, I'm thinking it's something an adult would use more often, right?



> *Turkish:
> *Çok yaşa! _(Live long!)_


Is the ş pronounced like in Romanian "sh"?


----------



## yujuju

In Spanish "Jesús" is totally normal, the continuation is not so normal, although it's known.

In *Basque* "doministiku" is used, it comes from Latin "Dominus tecum" and it just means "sneeze".


PS: about ş, yes.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Is the ş pronounced like in Romanian "sh"?


Yes. Turkish _ş_ represent /ʃ/ as in shadow.


----------



## cherine

In Arabic:
Muslims say: yarHamukum 'llaah/Allah يرحمكم الله which means: May God have you in His mercy.
The reply is: yarHamuna wa yarHamukum يرحمنا ويرحمكم May He have us both in His mercy
or yahdíkum wa yuSliHa bálukum يهديكم ويصلح بالكم : May He guide you and give you peace of mind.

All these expressions are used invariably regardless of number or gender (i.e. they go the same with singular, plural, men, women).

Unfortunately, I don't know what Arab Christians say in such situation


----------



## alex.raf

*Persian:*
Āfiat bāsheh! عافیت باشه


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Muslims say: yarHamukum 'llaah/Allah يرحمكم الله which means: May God have you in His mercy.
> The reply is: yarHamuna wa yarHamukum يرحمنا ويرحمكم May He have us both in His mercy


Is the *H* silent or pronounced like "*H*at,*H*ot" in English (or the J of *j*amás in Spanish)?

I haven't seen any Greek expressions yet.


----------



## cherine

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Is the *H* silent or pronounced like "*H*at,*H*ot" in English (or the J of *j*amás in Spanish)?


It's different from both. It's an aspirated letter. I found this page that I hope it's useful. Click on this icon 

 to hear how it's pronounced.

The English "h" is هـ , and the Spanish J is خ but this one is ح (by the way, the translation of "buenos dias, in that last page, has the two letters, so that you may see the difference in pronounciation).


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*,

_sanon!_  (health!)


----------



## Anatoli

cherine said:


> It's different from both. It's an aspirated letter. I found this page that I hope it's useful. Click on this icon
> 
> to hear how it's pronounced.
> 
> The English "h" is هـ , and the Spanish J is خ but this one is ح (by the way, the translation of "buenos dias, in that last page, has the two letters, so that you may see the difference in pronounciation).



Thank you for these links, Cherine


----------



## cherine

You're welcome, Anatoli


----------



## kusurija

In Czech: mostly none. Sometimes:
Na zdraví! (for (Your) health) or
Zdravíčko! (diminutive for health - [for You]) or
Kuš! (very unpolite, but in this case is understood as moderately (un)polite)
Chcípni, potvoro! (Chcípnout - very unpolite: to die (about animals) potvora: beast or bastard) (= Die beast!) Unless in first sight it seems awfully unpolite, in this situation it is understood not so badly. (Maybe due to that, that cursed is not person, but the illness - sneezing  ). This has been used in teenagers or young people.


----------



## OldAvatar

Flaminius said:


> Does this literally mean "on arms"?



In Romanian, *noroc *literally means _Good luck. _It is also used for _Cheers_ but it doesn't have any other meanings.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Lopes said:


> In Dutch you can say "gezondheid" (health) or "proost" (cheers), but gezondheid is used more


Interesting. 
As far as I know, 'proost' is used in Belgian Dutch when drinking, but _not_ when sneezing.
I think over here 'gezondheid' (lit. health) is generally used.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish* speakers say "prosit", a word that has no other meaning nor usage in the Swedish language (although it really does appear to be related to Dutch/German "prost", it is not, in anyway, associated with drinking (for which another word ("skål") is used)).

The standard reply is "tack", meaning simply "thanks".


----------



## Pteppic

Norwegians do as the Swedes do (surprise!). The standard response to a sneeze is "prosit", to which one answers "takk". It originates from a Latin verb and means "may it advantage (you)", according to wikipedia.


----------



## Abbassupreme

alex.raf said:


> *Persian:*
> Āfiat bāsheh! عافیت باشه



Or just simply "'aafiyat"


----------



## ulala_eu

In *Galician*:
*¡Saúde!* or *¡Xesús!*
And if someone coughs, you say *¡San Blas!*


----------



## Evros

Abbassupreme said:


> Or just simply "'aafiyat"


 
Is it like "appetit"?

In turkish,as alaturka moderator said,it is "çok yaşa"(live long) and the answer is "sen de gör" which means "you also see"..


----------



## kareno999

Impotentboy2 said:


> what is the response to someone sneezing
> english is of course "god bless you"
> 
> and the spanish version is "salud"
> 
> i heard that alot of countries use "Gesundheit!"


In Chinese, we say nothing


----------



## JillEliza

Krümelmonster said:


> Yes, in Germany it is "Gesundheit", the literal translation of salud, saude or health
> Do you mean that non-german-speaking countries also use "Gesundheit"?


 

Yes, in the United States we often use the German phrase to respond to someone's sneeze as well.


----------



## Nanon

Cilantro y Perejil said:


> In Spain, people also say "Jesús" when someone sneezes.  If the person sneezes several times in a row, they say "María" for the second sneeze and "José" for the third.
> 
> I've asked several Spanish friends what they say for a fourth sneeze.  Many of them laugh and say "Vete al médico" (Go to the doctor)



There is something going along these lines in French:

(First sneeze)
"À tes (à vos) souhaits !" (see above - this is absolutely standard).
The sneezer may answer "Merci" (thanks) if he/she is not busy with excuses (like in Québec, see above).

(Second sneeze)
Some people say "À tes (à vos) amours !" (to your love!) instead of "À tes (à vos) souhaits !"
The answer is "Que les tiennes durent toujours !" (May yours last forever!) if people are on a "tu" basis.
The context is mostly informal. After all, love is a personal matter...

(Third sneeze)
No set phrase, although "À ta santé !" may be heard (to your health - i.e. better go to the doctor!)


----------



## bb3ca201

vince said:


> Yes, some people here in southern Ontario also say Gesundheit!


 
I hear it all the time in Toronto (and the people usually aren't even German )


----------



## bb3ca201

SCOTTISH GAELIC

I've heard "Dia leat" ("God be with you", i.e. "Bless you") when someone sneezes.  However, I've never heard anyone reply.  I guess that, should you want to, you could probably use "Tapadh leat" (Thank you) -- and probably "Gabh mo leisgeul" (Excuse me); that's what I use.


----------



## apmoy70

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> I haven't seen any Greek expressions yet.


In Greek we say "γείτσες" (ʝ*i*tses), from υγείτσες (iʝ*i*tses, plural, diminutive, _f._) which derives from υγεία (iʝ*i*a=health). It literally means "little healths".
A much more formal expression is "με τις υγείες σου" (me tis iʝ*i*es su, lit. "with your healths"), "με τις υγείες σας" (me tis iʝ*i*es sas, augmentative plural)


----------

